# Do you ever go to the library anymore?



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

As in a real library with physical paper books? I honestly haven't been to a library in over 4 years. When was the last time you were at a library?


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I was at the library about once a week until last November when I got my kindle.  I brought back some books I hadn't read since I was busy with the kindle and I don't think I've been back since.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

We usually go at least twice a month. For homeschoolers, libraries are vital.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually I went this week. My local library sells books that don't leave the shelves on a regular basis. I picked up a hardcover copy of Duma Key for 10p.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple weeks ago, to check out a book. I'll be back again. I'll read books on paper for free.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Brem said:


> As in a real library with physical paper books? I honestly haven't been to a library in over 4 years. When was the last time you were at a library?


When I was about 10.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I went to the library yesterday to pick up seasons 2 & 3 of The Tudors. I mainly go for DVD's, audio-books & books I can't get on Kindle.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've checked out a few books in recent months after realizing I had a branch of the library a 10 minute or so walk from my condo!  I seldom drove or walked that way so I never new it was there until I checked their website to look up locations to get a library card so I could check out library e-books on my iPad (and Kindle when they update it).

I've read a couple graphic novels from there, and a 2 or 3 novels where the Kindle version was priced higher than the print version, thus far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't been to a public library in 25 years or so.

Mike


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently picked up a copy of _Infected_, by Scott Sigler at my local library. I recognized the cover from Kindle Boards and stopped in my tracks when I seen that blue triangle eyeball. It looks like a create space copy, so I picked it up. _Infected_ is a truly fascinating read. I'm about halfway through it now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I practically live at my library. I attend meetings of our local government and bug them to increase its funding for longer hours.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I sure do!  With two children who have voracious appetites for books, it's a much more economical option to use the library than to go to a bookstore.  I also occasionally check out DTBs for myself, and I use my library's Overdrive system to check out ebooks for my iPad (although that obviously does not require a trip to the library    ).


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Just spent the afternoon in my public library.  The overwhelming majority of the patrons were sitting at the computers doing their Facebook.  I only saw a handful in the isles looking at books and CDs.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I would SO gladly be at the library in a SECOND, if I wasn't far far away in Nepal. 
I'm a homeschooler too... and my kids always need new books! And me too.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Until about five years ago, I had not been inside a public library in about 15 years. Then I moved within a couple of blocks of one, and since then I try to make it to the library at least once a month, sometimes several times a week. I often check out books or music, but another reason I like to go there is for the quiet, so I can sit in a corner and get some work done without the phone ringing, the dog needing to go outside, the spouse wanting me for something, etc.


----------



## goathunter (Jul 8, 2011)

After not going to the library for many years, I tried going more often when my kids were younger.  But after a while, I got tired of playing "guess what that smear is on page 74"....

Hunter


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, both for real and virtually. I use the Overdrive library constantly, and visit the downtown library periodically. (It's a beautiful library, and they don't frown at you if you walk in and go straight to the restroom. Ha!)


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't been to a library in maybe 10 years.  I used to go all the time.  Usually I only checked out one book at a time, which required me to go to the library two to three times a week.  These days I prefer to buy my books.  If I don't like them, I give them away.


----------



## Tessa Apa (Apr 8, 2011)

i don't but my 19 year old LOVES the library. She browses books online and reserves them - then visits the local library when the books are in. She even knows her 16 digit access number on her library card off by heart!


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Does a medical school library count? I'm there all the time 

B.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I love the library. I'm usually there picking up or dropping off three or four times a week.

All of our libraries in the county are connected, so you can go online and order a book or DVD and it will be delivered to your local library. The items I currently have checked out:

Net making.
Revision / by Kit Reed. 
Pittsburgh, 1758-2008
Conflict, action, and suspense / by William Noble. 
Writing fiction for dummies / by Randy Ingermanson and Peter Economy. 
Description / by Monica Wood. 
Secrets of the world's best-selling writer : Erle Stanley Gardner 
Immediate fiction : a complete writing course / Jerry Cleaver. 
The time thief / Linda Buckley-Archer. 
The power of myth / Joseph Campbell, with Bill Moyers
The hero with a thousand faces / Joseph Campbell. 
The time quake : being the third part of the Gideon trilogy / Linda Buckley-Archer. 
Full dark, no stars / Stephen King. 
Dracula [sound recording] / by Bram Stoker. 
Joseph Campbell and the power of myth [videorecording]
The hero's journey : the world of Joseph Campbell 
Characters, emotion & viewpoint 
Story engineering : mastering the 6 core competencies of successful writing / Larry Brooks. 
A writer's notebook. 
The social network [videorecording]


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

No much but that's going to change starting next week. There is a new swanky library near where my daughter's therapy is at so my son and I will be heading there next week. I do get on the on-line one but usually I'm too impatient to wait my turn for books so I just end up buying them on amazon. It will be interesting to see what happens to libraries as the years go on. I always hope that there will be a place for them but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep.

Most recently just last week.  There are two libraries near me -- one's the campus library, small but with a decent fiction collection (and since I worked there I can still use it), and the public library which has been weeding too much of its fiction collection for some time (a lot of their holdings that I was going to get around to once I retired have been pulled, naturally) but which still has some good material.  These days what I tend to do is borrow material I've been thinking of buying but haven't quite decided on yet -- more extensive sampling than I can get from the Kindle store if the book's available that way.

I worked in public libraries for four years, the above-mentioned campus library for nine, and at Kroch's & Brentano's book store in downtown Chicago for nine.  It was while working at K&B that my library use started dropping; I got used to buying most of what I wanted to read, and that's continued ever since.  These days the library is a big package of longer samples for me, and the occasional reference tool.


----------



## gsjohnston (Jun 29, 2011)

I hadn't been for a while but the big change that has occurred in the last few years for me is this.  The project I am working on now is an historically based novel.  I have been able to cut the time in the library by finding and reading bits of books in Google books and if they were interesting then going to a library to find them - saved hours at a catalogue and wandering shelves. Mind you, I found one book which was a great help for $2 through Amazon so I just ordered that.  But I do kind of miss the trips to the library - often you can find similar things around the book you are looking for.  I guess it depends on what you're working on.


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

I use the library for research a lot.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

I would go more if the library were closer.  But there's a university library that's about 30 minutes away that I love for research.  Online research can be good, but finding those old tomes and local records that have yet to be archived online is a great feeling.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just at the library a few days ago.  However, prior to that, I hadn't been in one for about 30 years.  It was so embarrassing to have to ask how to look up a book - I was looking for the card catalog!

Here in L.A. county, they just updated the library system with a number of libraries getting remodeled.  I got my library card - only to find out they didn't have the book I was after.


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

I go every Sunday! I get books that are by new-to-me authors, that might be too pricey to buy, and right now I have a graphic novel of The Walking Dead, due tomorrow. Better get to it!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love libraries.  If I was able to write my novels full time, I would probably spend days writing at the library, ironically.  And with the library lending capabilities being developed for e-readers, I think libraries will always be around.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to live at the library, but that definitely changed as I got busier and with Kindle being so much easier. Though I'm proud to say, I still manage to always have a couple of books from the library. Just took my nephew two weeks ago. My only problem is that I always forget to renew in time and always managed to incur a fine!!!


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I go to the library once a week for holds since they are free and sometimes books not on Kindle, and with my 3 year old so he appreciates books.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

The library in my area is quite small, so I have no reason to go there. They never seem to have what I'm looking for anyways. 

There is a huge library in town though, so I might check it out again.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's a very good point.  I grew up in a very small town, so we hardly ever used the library there as it was small and didn't have much of a selection and was a 30 minute or so drive away.

It's much different for me now living in a big city.  The selection is huge and I can just go online and place holds and have them delivered to the local branch that's a 10 minute walk from my place.  I still don't use it nearly as much as I should though!


----------



## Mark Lord (Jun 29, 2011)

I belong to three public libraries in the UK - one where I live, one where I used to work and one where I work now. As well as being great for sources of free books, they also provide some really useful electronic resources - for instance the Oxford English Dictionary and the Oxford Dictionary of National Biography which are very useful research tools for me. 

The library near where I work now actually lets you loan audiobooks for free which I find very useful. It's very sad though that libraries aren't funded as well as they should be - there's a real lack of up-to-date books in some. There's a lot of stuff that isn't available as an eBook that you can find in a library.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

All the time.  It's one of my favourite outings - walking to the library, having lunch somewhere close to it reading my latest find.

I still find browsing actual shelves a great way to find new books that I did not know about before.  Also I like reading graphic novels, and lastly, with Amazons not-so-free-to-international-buyers whispernet pricing and the exchange rate that makes a book about 7x more expensive for me than somebody buying with $, I cant afford to support my reading habit purely with e-books.


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

I go to the library every two weeks or so to pick up new books on cd to listen to in my car.  I also love library book sales.  I have a collection of old out-of-print books that are really interesting from sales like these.


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

I go to my library five times a week, minimum; I'm a librarian.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be because I'm such a Kindle snob now and don't want to buy Kindle books by "biggies" that are $13! Ugh! Get it under $10 guys...

On a few, select authors, I'll get the physical book ( listen to me, hilarious...like I've had a Kindle forever! Funny


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I admit I haven't been to the library since I had received a Kindle for Christmas. I wouldn't say it is necessarily a bad thing, I read a lot on Kindle, and there has simply been no need so far to borrow books from the library. 

I, too, won't pay crazy ebook prices some big publishers set, so I would still go to the library if I want to read something and find it overpriced.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I go fairly often - mostly for non-fiction books that aren't available in electronic form. If they turn out to be useful, I generally then buy them (usually secondhand, as if they're not brand new they're inevitably out-of-print).


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

My family and I use the library all the time.  They have reading groups for our kids.  They have groups for adults.  We get the majority of our books from the library.  It's a great institution that lets everyone, regardless of income, read.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I love my Kindle, but I still love physical books too. I definitely still go to the library about once a week. I mean, hey, I'm never going to say no to reading for free, whatever format it comes in.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm at the library at least once a week. Not only to get books, but my library has a lot of events, including a book club that I cherish. 

It was funny -- about 2 weeks ago there was a power outage in my neighborhood, and the only place with power (besides Starbucks) was the library. You wouldnt have believed the number of people (including me) who were there to power up their phones and computers. 

Three cheers for libraries. They're having tough times now, and I wish more people knew how dire the situation is. They need your help and support. 

(OK getting off soapbox now.)


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the 600 section.  So much knowledge, more than one could ever absorb in a lifetime.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I go to my library all the time. I love to browse and pick up random books. Also, some books that I want to read are too expensive as eBooks, so I get them from the library.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

I go to the Library all the time, though when I get my Kindle I'm thinking, not so much.

Greg


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't been to the library since the last time I tried to take my kids.  They squabbled and chased each other through the stacks at embarassingly loud decible levels.  So much for the maternal dreams of quiet afternoons spent reading in the cushy chairs...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Last week. I like the quiet to read and research (and write). Since it has a good fiction collection, it's also a place to find new authors by browsing the shelves. It's also somewhere to read releases that might be rather expensive to buy in print or ebook.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I do most of my reading in the winter months, and then I visit the library every 2-3 weeks. I'll find titles here on KB and other forums, read the samples in Amazon and add the title to my Library List. It's free, after all, and that beats 2.99.


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a totally awesome local public library. They have an incredible buyer and their genre fiction section is wide and varied. I also use overdrive with my (nook...am I allowed to say that here?...). I can search and reserve online and go pick things up. I also love getting audio DVDs for when I travel. I can't afford store prices for those.

One thing I use books at the library for is to try a new author. If I like him or her, I will then purchase the rest of their books. If I don't care for their work, I haven't spent my hard earned money and ended up wasting it. It's a win-win.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

My local library is useless, in terms of finding anything for myself. However, I often take my toddlers there. The children's section is nice, and I enjoy being surrounded by books.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I went about three weeks ago to check out medical books. Not like in the years prior, the library has all type of stuff going on now. Movies to rent, movie night, music nights, plays, tons of stuff for kids, and a lot of information about what's going on in the community. Some of the bigger libraries wow you can spend a whole day in there. Not to mention some serve coffee, have cafe's and nice plush lounging sofa's.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

msdanielle28 said:


> I went about three weeks ago to check out medical books. Not like in the years prior, the library has all type of stuff going on now. Movies to rent, movie night, music nights, plays, tons of stuff for kids, and a lot of information about what's going on in the community. Some of the bigger libraries wow you can spend a whole day in there. Not to mention some serve coffee, have cafe's and nice plush lounging sofa's.


You're library has medical books?! Is it a college library? I swear mine has nothing but large-print bestsellers and kids' books.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> You're library has medical books?! Is it a college library? I swear mine has nothing but large-print bestsellers and kids' books.


Nope it's not a medical library but they sure had medical books. I didn't think at first to ask but I always assume the library just has everything. One book on medical assisting and the other nursing assisting/aide. One of our libraries also host a all day book fair all day full of work shops, speakers, classes, so much information on book writing. What I think is every library is different. If I to the little one down street they have mainly books. Then there is the one I forbid myself to step foot in  no one talks at all. The is two I mean two computers period and you have to give your ID to hold, and every time I would make the mistake and ask it would always be booked for three hours already but I could sign up. Right.  If you asked the librarian anything she would have some kind of sarcastic answer.  I go where the people hang out, where there's life, where people actually talk at, and where their friendly and glad to meet you. Okay I got carried away always used to get in trouble in school for writing to much cause I had too much to say. haha


----------



## kingdead (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to visit my college library pretty regular, you could spend hours in there going from one book to another as they had such a range that the book you were looking for was usually by ones that you didn't know about but were still relevant and interesting. I've graduated now though so won't be going, and the local library doesn't have too much in. And the main library in town has been closed down and moved to a tiny building, I haven't visited since it shut.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I go all the time! Free books? Count me in. I don't usually buy physical books unless I know I'm going to keep them (or they're under $10 ) and I'm kind of cheapskate (aka broke half the time). If a book is $12 on Kindle or $20 for a physical copy, but I can read it for free at the library and just wait a couple extra weeks, I'll get it at the library. I save my Kindle for really good deals or books that aren't found in the library (Indie authors and such).


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

No, not for a long time. Everything I need to research I can do on Kindle.  Every book I want to read I can download.  I feel a certain sadness about that, but that's the reality of technology.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm lucky that I work for a very large organisation that covers the country. We have an electronic library where we can order books online. The next day the book is delivered in the internal mail. We read it, then send it back through the internal mail. That combined with Kindle means I haven't been to an actual library in years. Libraries are great for some people though. My mother goes to her local library every week. She refuses to even consider e-readers.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I go to the library a lot more since I bought my Kindle.  I am reading much, much more now and books that I think are too expensive or not available on Kindle I get them from the library.

Right now I have Janet Evanovich's Sizling Sixteen checked out, and I am on the wait list for Smokin' Seventeen.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

I go through phases, but the short answer is, "Yes, pretty often."

The main library for my county is about 2 blocks from my office, so it's a pretty easy walk. Sometimes I like to go down on lunch break just because it's calming. When I'm in super reading mode, there's no way I could afford to buy as many books I can plow through in a pretty short period of time. I'll request books to be transferred there from various branches.

I can also get audio books from Overdrive through my library. I'd check out ebooks, too, but there's no Kindle support, so.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just went there yesterday to renew my library card.  I never knew those things expired.  Now I'm all ready for Overdrive and for the Kindle when it goes live.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I sure do!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes but not as often as I used to. The internet is a wonderful thing and I think it's the greatest advance in civilization since the printing press.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Went today. Found a book I was after.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

I normally go every few months, when I'm just looking for something new and interesting to browse through and get some ideas for books to go and look for.

Or perhaps try those books that everybody talks about but I never got around to reading. Philip Pullman I'm looking at you.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

All the time. I live in Vancouver, Washington, and yesterday they opened a beautiful five-floor library. Around 3,000 turned out in the rain to tour it.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I still go to my local library when my schedule permits it. I would love to see more kids be interested in going to the library, though. With the technology now and the fast paced new generation, most of the time going to the library is deemed as a chore.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I went a couple of months ago, after it was announced that the Kindle would be getting library books, to renew my card. I took a couple of my kids with me and they wanted some books, so we borrowed some, and then I went back two weeks later to return them. But other than that, I have not been in years.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I do. I still like to browse the stacks, and there are out-of-print books and reference books and magazines that are available there, some to check out, some to use there. I still like that in-person, tacticle sort of experience from time to time. Also, there are often exhibits, talks, etc. there. And it's a great building with a very nice coffee shop just before the entrance.


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

Brem said:


> As in a real library with physical paper books? I honestly haven't been to a library in over 4 years. When was the last time you were at a library?


I'm at the library every week, although I very rarely take anything out. My ten year old daughter does - which is why we go  I prefer buying books, but that's just me.

John


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> All the time. I live in Vancouver, Washington, and yesterday they opened a beautiful five-floor library. Around 3,000 turned out in the rain to tour it.


I forgot about that! I'll have to run up and see it soon.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I used to go to the library when I needed internet access but I don't need the library for that anymore. I buy books online from used bookstores or I buy them from a used bookstore not far from my home. The problem is finding the books I want. My local used bookstore doesn't always them. That's why I rely on the Internet to buy the books I want.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

I have an amazing library system in my town. I request books (upcoming or already out) that I have a hankering for, and they let me know when it's there to pick up. I am there at least once a week picking up something. 

Going there to browse around though? It's been a few months.

Overall, I'm seriously addicted to the library...as long as they reserve the books for me


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

I am lucky. I am a university professor so I have access to a university library, a medical library, and the local public library which is very good. And I check out books form all three.

I have also lived in places (like in Alaska) where the library was a small room compared to most libraries.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Ask me ten years and you'd get a resounding 'all the time!' That's because my ol' hometown had a huge library with lots of variety. Now after getting married and moving to Texas, the one library we have doesn't have much. At all.   

I went there a couple times, but then eventually my toddler made it too difficult to want to keep up with them. 

Thank goodness for ereaders.

I hope one day that little library grows because our town is really growing. I dream of the day my little girls' big enough to come and check out books with me.


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

If you haven't checked out your library lately, they are all beginning to move toward allowing online checkout of eBooks. Our local library is supposed to begin checkouts in the Fall. It really doesn't create an issue with DRM, and the fact that the checkout expires the same way a traditional book does. The libraries, unlike traditional publishers, is catching on that this is the new way to ensire their survival, and they are responding. Plus, I believe that libraries will become the last bastion of physical books. School systems are already going toward downloadable books, to save on costs.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

We actually go all of the time still!  The kids (younger kids, they get to fiddle with the Kindle with some adult supervision) love getting books out.  Always been one to encourage reading!


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

I take my grandson a lot.  He is 7 and when we have him we are spending time outside in the parks and woods and inside at the library.  Anything to keep his face away from his DS!  I want him to love to read as much as we do and so far it is working.  This summer we have been reading non fiction (bugs, worms, and animals) and as well as fiction and anything that has to do with science.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I go with the kids at least once a week!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

In grade school, my family went there a lot and checked out books, 1960s...


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Strangely, I've started going more since I got my Kindle.  The Kindle brought back my love of reading in general.


----------



## Christine Lindsay (Apr 30, 2011)

We still go about twice a week. Not so much for books but videos.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I was there today. I do occasionally check out books that have been chosen for a discussion group that I can't get anywhere else.
L.J.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I recently spent a day going to all the local libraries and getting cards.  I was surprised at how many towns will issue you a card.  Now I have 8 different libraries to choose from.


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

How can anyone get tired of going to a library? I sure don't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_posts here in the Book Corner that mention books you've written, are writing, or mean to write, will be edited to remove such self-promotion. _


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Kindle but I still love going to the library. My kids (8 & 11) often ask to ride their bikes there and are especially proud to flash their lib cards. What would we do without libraries
Donna White Glaser


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Constantly.  We go to two different libraries every week.  This is to get a stack of books for my 4yr old son.  

Dawn


----------



## Stanford Squirrel (Jul 21, 2011)

Taking the kids to the library is always a positive experience.  Librarians are very nice people and movies and internet are free!


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Now that you mention it, the only library I ever go to anymore is the one on my college campus around finals or major project deadlines.  I used to go to my public library all the time :/


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

I go to the library every week. In fact, just tonight I put in a request for 6 books. Of course, my Kindle hasn't arrived yet (it should get here Wednesday!), and I know I'll be reading books on that very soon. But, honestly, I don't think my library habit will stop. It's much more cost effective to use the library right now. And even on digital, I think I will prefer to get books from the library first. And then if I love the book, I'll buy it--maybe paper, maybe digital. Don't know yet. I'm very attached to my paper books (and have the crowded bookshelves to prove it). 

Love the library!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, thought not really for myself. I've always been one to buy instead of borrow, but I take my kids to the library pretty frequently. Now, it's not as often as it used to be because my kids (age 7&9) both recently got their own Kindles, but I we go about once a month still.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Havn't been in about five years. Should check out the one here but I fear it will all be Spanish!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I go for the quietude. It's a good place to write.


----------



## buckyjones211 (Jul 30, 2011)

I use the library for hard to find "rare" books that cost more than the going amazon rate of a penny  

If my local library doesn't have the book I'm looking for, they will search through every library until they find it.  It take some time but it is free!


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

I love libraries, and not just because one of my publishers targets the library market. 

It's about 16 miles one way to the nearest library, but I request books via their on-line interface all the time. I use a library to try out a new author, or to read a book where the publisher waits a year between hard cover and making another more affordable option possible for me. When I'm there to pick up a requested book, I'll browse the shelves. (And, yes, I check to see my books!) I never come home with fewer than 3 books. But that doesn't keep me from adding to my e-book collection as well. I hate the idea of an "all or none" system in anything, books included. I write for e-publishers, print publishers, and I've indie-published a number of books as well. Something for everyone.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

I'm blessed to live ten minutes away from a large, newly renovated, bright library. I go there about once a week to borrow books or to buy books from their used book section for a dollar. If I can't find something on the shelves, I can usually get it from their Interlibrary loan service. 

Shelves filled with books, and windows filled with light, give me great comfort. The Kindle hasn't made me "cheat" on libraries or used book stores, but I go to regular bookstores less often.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I used to go the library all the time! But over the years, switched to frequenting a local used bookstore for cheap reads that I didn't have to return in 2 weeks - gave me a much more satisfying "to be read" shelf. 

Now my big decision each time I need a new book to read is whether to start a paper book or a Kindle book. I really prefer reading on my Kindle, but I still have lots of great paper books that I haven't read yet.

I'm soooo hoping that my local library starts lending ebooks soon. That would be so amazing!


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

Ann Chambers said:


> I'm soooo hoping that my local library starts lending ebooks soon. That would be so amazing!


Our library doesn't do any actual e-book lending. My sister-in-law bought her NOOK because that's the format her library used. Living out in the boonies, being able to download an ebook to my reader would be heavenly!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just at the library Saturday! One of the great things about the Kindle is that I can use my sample category to keep track of things I want to read, even if they aren't things I necessarily want to pay for ... and then find them at the library.

There is something about being a big building packed with books and browsing the shelves that I don't think I'd ever want to give up.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I visit our local library at least once a month. The junior college and county joined forces to form a larger, more sophisticated branch. Libraries aren't the tombs they once were.

There's a certain magical current in a building filed with paper books. I love it! Take advantage of your tax dollars at work, since Many locations are embracing e-books.

Meb


----------

